# Bagelheads Invade Japan!



## Precarious (Sep 23, 2012)

Read about it:

http://www.manolith.com/2009/06/30/bagelheads-%E2%80%93-japanese-up-their-weirdo-cred-with-latest-fad/

http://oddstuffmagazine.com/bagelheads-trend-from-japan.html


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 23, 2012)

Omg! Why?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 23, 2012)

And over here we think Marilyn Manson is a bit odd?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 23, 2012)

????


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2012)

All the weird stuff comes from Japan. It'll be the new fad here too eventually.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 23, 2012)

If your gunna have a foreign object implanted in you at least have it be a useful one! I'd go with some LED lights, or a solar phone charger, better yet how about a Bluetooth


----------



## Precarious (Sep 23, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Omg! Why?


Because bagels are delicious! I'm getting an everything bagel on my head and a cream cheese dispenser in my nose! Come over for brunch.



brancsikia339 said:


> ????


Jealous much?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh I'm there baby. That's all you had to say.

Especially the nasal cheese dispenser.

My favorite!


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 23, 2012)

Guess Im about a decade too old to miss doing stupid ###### like this.........


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 23, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Jealous much?


Yes im SOOO jealous of freaks stuffing saline in their skin- NOT!!!

Why would people do this????


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't think I can ever eat another bagel.

I used to like bagels, until now.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 23, 2012)

likebugs said:


> I don't think I can ever eat another bagel.
> 
> I used to like bagels, until now.


Same


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 23, 2012)

UGLY! Just ugly. Since when is THIS pretty? PRETTY UGLY!


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you!!This is so funny cannot stop laughing...


----------



## Precarious (Sep 23, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Yes im SOOO jealous of freaks stuffing saline in their skin- NOT!!!
> 
> Why would people do this????


Hahaha!

People do this for any number of reasons. As a test of will, to prove your own strength to yourself. Others do it to fit in and/or get attention. Some just so they can say they did it. It only lasts a single night so no real harm done. Still pointless and stupid but whatever. Too each his own. I would never tell anyone they can't do what they want to with their own body.

Look at all the crazy people that get tattoos all over, and those are permanent! &lt;--- Inflammatory Statement :tt2:


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 23, 2012)

Beauty IS in the eye of the beholder. Those people are SURELY a sight to behold, but I'd rather not look. :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 23, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Beauty IS in the eye of the beholder. Those people are SURELY a sight to behold, but I'd rather not look. :lol:


You know what they say:

"If you love something let it go, and if you still love it when it returns with a bagel on its head then it's true love..."

...Or something like that. :huh:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 23, 2012)

And now we've unlocked the mystery behind Henry's avatar... inch: which tentacle has the cream cheese and which has the gouda, just so I don't mess up my bagel? :chef:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 23, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> And now we've unlocked the mystery behind Henry's avatar... inch: which tentacle has the cream cheese and which has the gouda, just so I don't mess up my bagel? :chef:


Those aren't tentacles. They're cheese udders.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 23, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> And now we've unlocked the mystery behind Henry's avatar... inch: which tentacle has the cream cheese and which has the gouda, just so I don't mess up my bagel? :chef:


Hey, we should probably be posting all of this in Idolo Consolidated so everyone can enjoy it as they struggle to find information.


----------



## petoly (Sep 23, 2012)

as a professional tattooist and piercer.....some people do the stupidest shiat.

if those are saline bags, which looks like it I'd love to see someone get punched on their saline implant and watch it deflate lol.

EDIT. So apparently it's just a solution that swells your skin to which you can then mold it. So if you punch their bulge does the shape of your fist stay imprinted? I'll bet you it goes away after a while like botox.


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 23, 2012)

petoly said:


> as a professional tattooist and piercer.....some people do the stupidest shiat.
> 
> if those are saline bags, which looks like it I'd love to see someone get punched on their saline implant and watch it deflate lol.
> 
> EDIT. So apparently it's just a solution that swells your skin to which you can then mold it. So if you punch their bulge does the shape of your fist stay imprinted? I'll bet you it goes away after a while like botox.


ahahahahah stop please... why do you want to punch them?!ahahahahahahahah so funny

I also hope it goes away after a while or after a good punch.

Hey do you think they can do that on any part of the body?Because they are only showing us their heads for now.....


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 23, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Hey, we should probably be posting all of this in Idolo Consolidated so everyone can enjoy it as they struggle to find information.


Thats why I like you, your always thinking! Maybe if we ask a mod they can copy and paste all this over there for a freshly dispensed cream cheese bagel(a everything bagel of course)?


----------



## Precarious (Sep 23, 2012)

Nikkko said:


> ahahahahah stop please... why do you want to punch them?!ahahahahahahahah so funny
> 
> I also hope it goes away after a while or after a good punch.
> 
> Hey do you think they can do that on any part of the body?Because they are only showing us their heads for now.....


The bagel holes are from pushing their finger in before the photos were taken.

This girl did her arms...

BEFORE:







AFTER:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 23, 2012)

Shes Hot!!!  :kiss: 

I think thats the girl my Mom always wanted me to meet, just never did. I ended up with a green eyed blondie, go figure? :devil2:


----------



## ismart (Sep 23, 2012)

This is too funny!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: That chicks arms remind of a worms. I wonder if they could do that to my left butt cheek? I would love to have it molded into a mantis.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 23, 2012)

ismart said:


> This is too funny!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: That chicks arms remind of a worms. I wonder if they could do that to my left butt cheek? I would love to have it molded into a mantis.


Well if you didn't blow your wad flying to Bug fest, you could have flew over to Japan to get a mantis butt implant(hind sight is always 20/20, no pun intended)!


----------



## ismart (Sep 23, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Well if you didn't blow your wad flying to Bug fest, you could have flew over to Japan to get a mantis butt implant(hind sight is always 20/20, no pun intended)!


Now i know where all my future orchid mantis sales will be put to. So excited!!! :lol:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok ok ok. This is my fave thread EVAR!!!

So funny!

Def belongs in Idolo. Consolo.!

And Petoly should start a tattoo thread or I will!

I love my tattoo's and I would never dream of telling someone what they can or can't do with their parts!


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 23, 2012)

oh its just wrong


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 23, 2012)

She looks like a worm!!!! and ismart have fun with your mantis implant! :lol: lol jk


----------



## Precarious (Sep 23, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> ...I would never dream of telling someone what they can or can't do with their parts!


It's OK if you dream about telling me what to do with my parts. :blush: 

My new profile pic,,,


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 23, 2012)

Wait a minute! Is there really a nasal cheese dispenser in there?

I think I got ripped off!


----------



## kotomi (Sep 23, 2012)

Ha ha.. wow.. Japan has changed since I have been there. My mom (native Japanese) said she'd never bring me back to Japan with her because I have quite a few tattoos and it would be embarrassing for people to see me. I'll have to show here this one day. These people make me look like a saint.

oh, and apparently a new popular dermal implant is a magnet, this link has some "biohack" trend stuff in it. At least these have SOME purpose, instead of just looking like you've had a donut implanted onto your skull.... I'll just stick to my tattoos, thanks http://io9.com/5944883/what-does-the-future-have-in-store-for-radical-body-modification

I must be getting old, because this body mod stuff is getting too weird for me to understand...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 23, 2012)

It's much more disturbing all up close like that :lol: , the dream would be more properly called a nightmare, I've seen road kill that have more sexy go'n on? geesch inch:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 23, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Wait a minute! Is there really a nasal cheese dispenser in there?
> 
> I think I got ripped off!


You are so demanding! I like that...

is this better?


----------



## Precarious (Sep 23, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> It's much more disturbing all up close like that :lol: , the dream would be more properly called a nightmare, I've seen road kill that have more sexy go'n on? geesch inch:


You haven't seen my lower tentacles... I mean, cheese udders.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 23, 2012)

Precarious said:


> You haven't seen my lower tentacles... I mean, cheese udders.


I think I'll pass on that one bud, I'm gunna go get sick now...


----------



## Precarious (Sep 23, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I think I'll pass on that one bud, I'm gunna go get sick now...


Hahahaha! Mission accomplished. My work here is done.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 23, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I think I got ripped off!


Take this!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 23, 2012)

Ack! You modified me!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 23, 2012)

You did what to her? You sick puppy!!! Hahaha... You've been Photo`dejoo`shoped (-;


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 24, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Take this!


 At least the tattoos are pretty and very colorful. Just say NO to bagel anything, unless it's toasted with cream cheese.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 24, 2012)

You better stop manipulating my parts with out my permission Mister!

Don't make me take off my ear bobs and come up there!!!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 24, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> You better stop manipulating my parts with out my permission Mister!
> 
> Don't make me take off my ear bobs and come up there!!!


Ha! Never heard the term 'ear bobs' for earrings. Interesting...

Hey, whatever it takes to get you up here.


----------



## kotomi (Sep 24, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> And Petoly should start a tattoo thread or I will!


Make it so! Ink pics need to happen.


----------



## petoly (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a facebook with the work I do. Im not super heavily tattooed myself but if you want to see the tattoos I do and my drawings my facebook is facebook.com/pencilflow. been tattooing for 6 years, piercing for 7, and I have my bachelor's degree in illustration.

ohhh wait I get it now! they are trying to look like their Anime counterparts!


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok you win.I just died laughing.....


----------



## Precarious (Sep 24, 2012)

So listen, I pretty much forgot about this nasty thread - I forget which idiot even started it - but I had a toasted bagel with eggs for breakfast today. It was extra, extra good and now I'm remembering why.

Thank you, Japan!


----------



## minard734 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahahhahah!


----------



## derryjellybies (Sep 24, 2012)

I wonder if in 10 years we will see interviews of "bagel heads" talking about how closed-minded people and whining about being stared at in the supermarket


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Out of likes again! Ding dang it!!

Ear bobs, yeah I lay on the local extra thick when in a public forum.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 24, 2012)

thats hilarious Jude has super muscles LOL


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 24, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Out of likes again! Ding dang it!!
> 
> Ear bobs, yeah I lay on the local extra thick when in a public forum.


You didn't waste your likes on me but once or so! That hurts... well that and I got antibiotic shots just for seeing his leaky tentacles. yuckie poo-poo!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 27, 2012)

Tonight, Thursday September 27th, on The National Geographic Channel...

*Taboo*

*Episode: Extreme Bodies*

For some people, improving one’s appearance can lead to extreme body modification. Meet the "Vampire Woman”—she's a lawyer, a mother, and the world’s most modified female, with 96% tattoo coverage, several sets of horns, arm implants, and 25 piercings. Meanwhile, artist Keroppy is leading the way in the trendy body modification industry. His newest exhibition features "bagelheads," people with what looks like a small bagel protruding from their foreheads.

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/taboo/episodes/extreme-bodies/


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 27, 2012)

Wait, hold on, do you have stock or monies invested in the "bagel heads", your a bagel head pusher aren't you! :angry:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 27, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Wait, hold on, do you have stock or monies invested in the "bagel heads", your a bagel head pusher aren't you! :angry:


You caught me. I have all my investments in BGL on the stock market. The era of bear and bull markets is over. It's now a bagel market.

If you don't invest in bagels you get the hole. The choice is yours...

Personally, I plan on becoming a bagellionaire.

I'm rich, beeyatches!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 27, 2012)

Haha, you got the shinzle on your drizzle!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh my god.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## minard734 (Oct 1, 2012)

Is that you Precarious?


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2012)

Ryan Minard said:


> Is that you Precarious?


Hellz no! Must protect my secret identity or the supervillains get after my loved ones.


----------

